# MP3 direkt im Explorer abspielen?



## Martinroessler (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich suche ein Plugin bzw ShellExtention für den Windows Explorer welches es mir ermöglicht, eine MP3 direkt im Explorer "vorzuhören".

Also ich will quasi die MP3 auswählen und dann irgendwo links (bei diesen Details Dingern) auf Play drücken vorspulen usw. können.

Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit unter "Musikaufgaben" die mp3 wiederzugeben, aber ich hätte gerne eine andere Funktion.   

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

Martinroessler am 23.05.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich suche ein Plugin bzw ShellExtention für den Windows Explorer welches es mir ermöglicht, eine MP3 direkt im Explorer "vorzuhören".
> 
> Also ich will quasi die MP3 auswählen und dann irgendwo links (bei diesen Details Dingern) auf Play drücken vorspulen usw. können.
> ...


quicktime kann das... tut es sogar bei einer normalen installation. zumindest im Firefox.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> quicktime kann das... tut es sogar bei einer normalen installation. zumindest im Firefox.


er meint nicht im internetbrowser, sondern im windows explorer, also dass er seine ordner durchgeht und dann im MP3ordner ist und dort dann ne Mp3 markiert und dann nen button "abspielen" hat.

wobei das anklicken der datei plus button klicken ja im grunde mehr arbeit ist als doppelklick auf die datei...


----------



## Martinroessler (24. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 24.05.2007 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wobei das anklicken der datei plus button klicken ja im grunde mehr arbeit ist als doppelklick auf die datei...


joa beim Doppelklick auf die Datei müsste ja dann erst noch das Programm starten (z. B. Windows Media Player oder Winamp bei mir) 
 
Und so könnte ich schnell die mp3 vorhören


----------



## HanFred (24. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 24.05.2007 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> er meint nicht im internetbrowser, sondern im windows explorer,


oh, ich sollte genau lesen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2007)

Martinroessler am 24.05.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 24.05.2007 01:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, das öffnen des players dauert doch keine 2-3 sekunden, und wenn der einmal offen ist, dann startet eine danach doppelgeklickte MP3 ja sofort.

vielleicht such mal nach alternativen dateibrowsern.  also dass du statt des explorers was anderes benutzt, das wiederum die dateien anspielen kann.

oder einen player, der schon beim ordner-dialogmenü die datei anspielt. denn ob du nun den player startest oder den explorer ist ja nun wirklich der gleiche aufwand.


----------

